# Fixed or mechanical???



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am getting back into bowhunting again this year after being away from it for three years. I was thinking of shooting some mechanical heads this year but after looking at some old threads it seems like many people don't like them due to the fact of 1: it takes a lot of energy to open them up on impact. 2: they have a tendency to fail. I have never shot mechanicals I have always used the muzzy three blade 90 grain broad heads. So now I'm trying to figure out if it's even something I should bother with or just stick with tried and true fixed blades. Any one have these issues or any other issues with mechanical blades??


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm brand new to archery but the conclusion I came to was, I would rather be guaranteed a slightly smaller hole every single time than HOPE for a larger one. I say if you find a fixed that flys well, stay with it. Ill be using the same muzzy 4 blade I used this year, next year. I know it will always do its job as long as I do mine.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bdub said:


> I am getting back into bowhunting again this year after being away from it for three years. I was thinking of shooting some mechanical heads this year but after looking at some old threads it seems like many people don't like them due to the fact of 1: it takes a lot of energy to open them up on impact. 2: they have a tendency to fail. I have never shot mechanicals I have always used the muzzy three blade 90 grain broad heads. So now I'm trying to figure out if it's even something I should bother with or just stick with tried and true fixed blades. Any one have these issues or any other issues with mechanical blades??


That says it all.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tell ya what , I shot fixed blades for 35 years....

Early this last spring , I decided to give the Mechanical a try.
Bought some 2.0" Swacker's.

OMG, Fly like a dream!, EXACTLY the same as my practice tips...

The moose I shot with them this year was unbelievable!
Bled out dead in less than 2 minutes.....

Went back and bought 4 more packs of 3.
Got a dozen now on new gold tips. All set for a few years to come....:grin:..


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

2" Swhacker's for deer sized animals, three blade Wac'em for elk size and bigger. The Swacker's don't use or lose anymore energy? than a fixed blade to work.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I like fixed blade. The G5 Strikers have been great for me. 2 bull elk kills with full pass thrus. They fly great.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Put either one one of them through the boiler room and it will not make a whole lot of difference. Make a bad shot with either one of them and you will likely have your work cut out for you.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I shoot the Grim Reapers and have had great success with them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the muzzy x3 fixed blades.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have had blade deployment problems with Rage 2 blade so I am switching back to MX3.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Muzzy MX3


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I shot grim reapers and had two failures, one fail to deploy, the other sheared off a blade. Sold the rest, went back to Muzzy.


-DallanC


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I found the tip I want to use. The muzzy x4 is what I'm thinking. I'm not totally feeling the mechanicals anymore. What everyone's thoughts on the x4??? Thanks for all the replys and info.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Shot my deer with them this year. Here is the entrance and exit at 41 yards.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Tell ya what , I shot fixed blades for 35 years....
> 
> Early this last spring , I decided to give the Mechanical a try.
> Bought some 2.0" Swacker's.
> ...


I've used fixed for 50 years. I'm thinking of switching to mechanicals next year.

.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

The "fold back" type of mechanicals (NAP Spitfire), take more KE than rear deploying mechanicals (Rage). Not an issue in a crossbow, but may be a problem with a bow of lower poundage/KE.
In my compound, I use 125gr Thunderheads. Plenty strong, and again, the blades are replaceable.
I use Spitfires in the crossbow and never had a failure to open, and they are strong enough to blow through a whitetail spine. Plus, you can replace the blades at minimal cost.


----------

